# Installer needed in KY



## hifi875 (Nov 27, 2012)

Car Audio Installation opening for established custom car/home audio dealer in Bowling Green KY. Must be experienced in all aspects of car audio/video and security/remote start. Pay DOE.

Contact [email protected]
or call 2710-842-3122


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

hifi875 said:


> Car Audio Installation opening for established custom car/home audio dealer in Bowling Green KY. Must be experienced in all aspects of car audio/video and security/remote start. Pay DOE.
> 
> Contact [email protected]
> or call 2710-842-3122



I think he means ( 270 ) not 2710 for the area code


----------



## dranged (May 27, 2012)

Will over 20 yrs experience work? With over 6 yrs of retail management of multi million dollar companies...
Numerous SEMA & CES builds with 4 mag features and two covers..
I'm originally from there and possibly looking to move back with my family.
My email: [email protected]


----------



## hifi875 (Nov 27, 2012)

bump. position open again. installer moving to colorado


----------



## jimithing (Dec 9, 2012)

hifi875 said:


> bump. position open again. installer moving to colorado


Can you clean your inbox? I tried PM'ing you back but your PM's were full.


----------



## hifi875 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mailbox empty


----------



## dranged (May 27, 2012)

yes it is now, never knew it was full. I hardly ever go on here.

If you want a better website for 12volt, go to Activity Stream - 12vInsider.com


----------



## dranged (May 27, 2012)

I sent you an email back, sorry it took so long.


----------



## hifi875 (Nov 27, 2012)

Got it thanks. Still looking!!!


----------



## hifi875 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bump. need another installer.


----------

